# Sunday's Show and Tell... 5/9/21



## jd56 (May 9, 2021)

Happy Mother's Day Ladies!
Hope your day is full of love and wheels spinning.

With all the swaps in full swing, we should have a lot to see this week.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## buck hughes (May 9, 2021)

bought a springer fork at the ML show and it's now on my Manton & Smith


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2021)

We should be seeing a whole lot of MLC goodies today!


----------



## stoney (May 9, 2021)

Another cast iron for the motorcycle collection. Hard to find “ fat cop” 7” orange


----------



## RustyHornet (May 9, 2021)

My Memory Lane bring back. 1934 Schwinn B9.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2021)

buck hughes said:


> bought a springer fork at the ML show and it's now on my Manton & Smith
> 
> View attachment 1407230
> 
> View attachment 1407231



That's close Buck but that is a '39 Monark fork. Sill looks pretty cool though. V/r Shawn


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 9, 2021)

Another one for my goodies cabinet .


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 9, 2021)

NICE LITTLE ORIGINAL 38 AUTOCYCLE


----------



## Lonestar (May 9, 2021)

Nabbed this '70 Suburban at the Flea Market...












& when I was paying for the bike, I saw this keychain hanging from the seller's keys. I bought that too, right off his keyring!





Happy Sunday Yall, & Happy Mother's Day to all the Cabe Moms!


----------



## rollfaster (May 9, 2021)

Just a few parts. New Maxxis Holy Roller 2.2 tires and Fairdale MX bars for my Klunker and a Mccauley deco guard for another SK project.


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 9, 2021)

These were given to me this week.

Not sure, what it is yet, but I think it's a 30s CWC somethingoranother. ID help is appreciated:






A nice Hercules 10 speed, in really good shape. It has about 1,500 miles on the odometer. I should have this on the rail trail next weekend, so long as the tires and cables arrive.





That's it for me, for a while. Too many bikes on the workbench!


----------



## RustyHornet (May 9, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Just a few parts. New Maxxis Holy Roller 2.2 tires and Fairdale MX bars for my Klunker and a Mccauley deco guard for another SK project.
> 
> View attachment 1407259



Thanks! I picked up one of these guards on a ladies road master parts bike, didn’t know what it was!


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 9, 2021)

This is my favorite from a bunch of stuff I got this week.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> These were given to me this week.
> 
> Not sure, what it is yet, but I think it's a 30s CWC somethingoranother. ID help is appreciated:
> 
> ...



CWC looks late ‘30s bent tank model. Post serial and we can pinpoint the year. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 9, 2021)

Here are some of my Memory Lane purchases.  An early Columbia split bar safety, an original paint Sterling men’s frame/fork, a TBD men’s chainless (possibly an Eldred by Eldred Cycle and Supply Co, Eldred, PA; thank you to Matt @Barnegatbicycles for this info), a teens period Pope badged camelback with the flared fender, and some other assorted bits.  Still unloading the van...


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 9, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> CWC looks late ‘30s bent tank model. Post serial and we can pinpoint the year. V/r Shawn



OK, will do!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 9, 2021)

Rust_Trader said:


> This is my favorite from a bunch of stuff I got this week.
> 
> View attachment 1407275




I woudn't mind seeing photos of these bars from multiple angles. They look beautiful.


----------



## blincoe (May 9, 2021)

Got my old cabinet back and bought this neon.


----------



## John G04 (May 9, 2021)

Got a New Departure toolbox full of hardware. 2 EA horns, Henderson downtube decals, excelsior, world, and EZ Speed badge, sliding rail clamp, correct reflector for my autocycle, torrington 8 blocks and in the toolbox was a cool little beer mug decoration. Even found original tags in the box and tracked down the shop it came from which is still in business!


----------



## tech549 (May 9, 2021)

picked up a solid tank for my elgin


----------



## flyingtaco (May 9, 2021)

Met up with Howard Gordon at ML to pick up this lot. Thanks Howard, and thanks for tossing in the girls Shelby tank. Will be posting most of it for sale soon.


----------



## mynameislegion (May 9, 2021)

MLC Twin Flex project. Looking for parts to complete this. (and a fork straightener)


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 9, 2021)

Holy Trinity


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 9, 2021)

mynameislegion said:


> . (and a fork straightener)




Send it to @Krakatoa .


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 9, 2021)

Ohio was very good to me, here are some of the smalls. Bigger stuff still packed


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 9, 2021)

We had a coast to coast in a neighboring town when I was growing up..


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 9, 2021)

Two dream bikes came my way; the first is a 1921-22 Indian BSA Special Racer.  The second a 1993 Clark Kent (Colorado built) titanium mountain bike.  This is thought to be a one-off Pat Clark designed for Kawasaki.  It is serial number one and reportedly the only example built.   After being shown in trade shows Kawasaki gifted it to one of their motorbike racers; likely the motorcycle dealers felt a $3,200-$3,500 bicycle would be a stretch for them to sell.  A huge thanks to @52Ford for allowing me to take this machine back to the original build specs!  Getting parts for projects is one of the fabulous benefits of Memory Lane.  I am stoked to get this blue Firestone "Non-Skid" tire for my Black Beauty project; I think if maybe one of the only bicycles that specifically used this tire from the factory?  Another hilarious purchase is a plumbing company (Raff Brothers Plumbing) advertising mirror; he is sure proud of his porcelain!  Thanks Alan @Oldbikes .


----------



## crazyhawk (May 9, 2021)

Another Shelby for me at ML.  Keeping it basic with this '47.  Ignore the pedals.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 9, 2021)

Wasn't anything bike related this week. But went to get my grand national motor, which was redone by Richard Clark. I wasn't even looking for one but yes i bought a 1986 Buick t type 3.8 sfi turbo.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 9, 2021)

bought this crusty 1950 Traveler last weekend and a parts bike yesterday. I will use the bars and stem on the crusty bike, maybe the rims depending on how the crusty rims clean up. then put the rest of the parts on a bare 60's mens frame I have.


----------



## barneyguey (May 9, 2021)

Bought a few badges at Memory Lane. Only a couple rare ones. I'll be selling all the ones in the top row for sure, and maybe some of the ones in the second row. Barry


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 9, 2021)

My scrapper gave me this yard art bike . I gave $10 bucks for these 3 pots , I believe people used to poop and pee in these pails


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> Bought a few badges at Memory Lane. Only a couple rare ones. I'll be selling all the ones in the top row for sure, and maybe some of the ones in the second row. Barry
> 
> View attachment 1407522





If you have a *BF Goodyear* badge hit me up! I'll be needing one when I pick up that Green 1954 Phantom in Myrtle Beach!
​


----------



## stoney (May 9, 2021)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Ohio was very good to me, here are some of the smalls. Bigger stuff still packed
> View attachment 1407425
> 
> View attachment 1407427



Nice stuff but the first thing that caught my eye was the winged raspberry green reflector


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 9, 2021)

crazyhawk said:


> Another Shelby for me at ML.  Keeping it basic with this '47.  Ignore the pedals.View attachment 1407468
> View attachment 1407469



Nice Shelby, you can't beat painted wheels with blackwalls.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 9, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> My scrapper gave me this yard art bike . I gave $10 bucks for these 3 pots , I believe people used to poop and pee in these pails
> 
> View attachment 1407533



I hope you don't think this bike is yard art.


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 9, 2021)

Great score off Craigslist.. and something for some of you guys to be jealous of; my WIFE drove us the hour + to get it! 
Shes the BEST !!


----------



## oldy57 (May 9, 2021)

Got this nice Klaxon in the mail. Grips came from a friend for my Rudge. Pixie motor I got a while back, just got it out of storage. These 2 Schwinn bikes I got in a local sale, older restoration.


----------



## John Gailey (May 9, 2021)

Couple smalls from ML to clean-up and detail my bikes.  The canvas Goodyear flag is about 44" x 68".  The Colson rack actually matches my original paint bike.
I think a good time was had by all.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 9, 2021)

A couple more Ohio picks


----------



## Jay81 (May 9, 2021)

I set up on Thursday at MLC, and sold a few bikes. Worked out a partial trade on one of my bikes, and got this AMC Thunderball.








I went back on Saturday with my son, to do some shopping. These next bikes are the ones I bought on Saturday at MLC.

I was drawn to this Higgins because of the artwork on it. I love all the pinstriping. I think I'll use it for riding around future swap meets. The seller was selling it for his friend, who did the pinstripes. I thought about buying it Thursday, and was glad to see it was still there Saturday so I was able to bring it home.






























Another one I thought about buying Thursday, and was still there Saturday, this Electra with a Shimano Nexus 3 speed. I got more compliments on this one when taking it back to my truck, than any of the others. Two guys were disappointed that I bought it because they both wanted it. Had to get a pic with my truck, since it almost matches.






The last one was this Elgin. I bought it because I've never seen one like it before.  It has a factory installed dashboard with a speedo and clock, and Gunmetal Gray paint. It had traded hands at least once at the show before I bought it.
The tape on the grip is because the tip of it was barely hanging on. It also came with a leather tool bag with a couple tools (not pictured)
I'll do a light clean up and some fresh grease throughout. Hoping to find some original paint left under the rusty areas on the rear fender and frame.
I think I may start a thread in the Project Rides forum for this bike to show the progress when I get started on it. Stay tuned....


























Last but not least, this Elgin stamped, chrome chassis, long spring saddle. (Troxel I think) 
It was originally on an Elgin Twin 30, but will make a nice replacement for the incorrect saddle currently on the above pictured Elgin.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 9, 2021)

My best Ohio deal, it hung on the wall at the Cleveland Institute of art in 2000. The 94 year old designer Viktor Schreckengost signed the chainguard at that time and it came with a bunch of Documentation. Some of you local guys might remember it at some bike shows back in the day.


----------



## Ricker (May 9, 2021)

Thanks To Jesse M I have the Ideal stem I needed for the quad stay Eagle-



And thanks to Joe R- an early Racycle Special frame, crankset, & rear wheel. I have some rare parts to find for this one. The wheel has square twisted spokes- I would love to find a matching front for it. I will also need to find the badge (fingers crossed tha) I find that someday). I didn't know what is was when I bought it but figured it out once I had it. Very happy about this one! (first photo from Joe)


----------



## Robertriley (May 9, 2021)

No bikes this week but Libby set 2 personal best times and took over the top 100m spot for her league.
I wish she was in the larger heat for hurdles so she could be pushed.


----------



## redline1968 (May 9, 2021)

Small swap at albany.. picked this up. A dooling hornet.. supose to be original im still on the edge but it is checking out to be.. dont matter its sweet



.






Sold alot lot of stuff ..was plenty of people and beer..better swap than i thought..


----------



## stezell (May 9, 2021)

Glenn Rhein said:


> My best Ohio deal, it hung on the wall at the Cleveland Institute of art in 2000. The 94 year old designer Viktor Schreckengost signed the chainguard at that time and it came with a bunch of Documentation. Some of you local guys might remember it at some bike shows back in the day.View attachment 1407728
> 
> View attachment 1407729
> 
> ...



That's one sweet Mercury Glenn and it was nice meeting you as well. 

Sean


----------



## stezell (May 9, 2021)

Here are a few little things I picked up, but I can't get to a few other things until tomorrow. Thanks a @John G04 for the light and it was nice meeting you and your dad. There are many new people I met and a few others I got to know better and John if you don't want me talking to you just tell me so, lol! 

Sean


----------



## HARPO (May 9, 2021)

As found...1954 Schwinn Starlet. All original (except for the basket, of course).


----------



## fordmike65 (May 9, 2021)

Been kinda light over here while I've been drooling on my phone,  pining over ML pics! 

A couple of items did make their way here tho...


----------



## Just Jeff (May 9, 2021)

Got a saddle for a project. No idea on the maker, but I love the tall crash bar


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2021)

A huge thanks to Pete @onecatahula for retrieving my treasures at MLC. V/r Shawn


----------



## 56 Vette (May 9, 2021)

Memory lane was a great swap meet this spring! I sold most of what I brought, thinning the herd, but did pick up a matching mate for my 49 B6, and for some reason had to pick up a stingray. Found some og paint fenders for my Shelby, and a set of Schwinn Monsoon Rayon cords for my 54 balloon Jaguar. I'll have to say the best thing about the swap is this is the first year I brought my little guy, and boy did he have a blast!! He worked on all my bikes with his tools, and after walking for a row and half of the swap, I saw a co-pilot bike and bought it, and hooked it up to my 53 Columbia. I'll bet we made 30 laps around the swap with him smiling the while time. Was pretty heartwarming the reaction we got from swap vendors and visitors, Jaxson got a lot of waves, comments, fist bumps, and hollar outs. Glad he enjoys hanging out around old bikes and dad, hopefully the next gen of nuts like us!!


----------



## dogdart (May 9, 2021)

All my smalls are still packed, but I  scored these cousins,  41 Comet and WF


----------



## crazyhawk (May 9, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Got a saddle for a project. No idea on the maker, but I love the tall crash bar
> View attachment 1408333
> 
> View attachment 1408334
> ...



It's a Faulhaber, made in Monroeville, Ohio.  I grew up a few miles from the old factory.


----------



## HARPO (May 23, 2021)

1968 Raleigh Sprite 5 Speed..._missing the shift cables_,_ rear rack, chain guard and Brooks saddle_...but as found.


----------

